# Mental Health and visa



## daisy2008 (Dec 30, 2019)

Hi all,

Wondering if anyone knew what the benchmarks are for acceptable mental health history for an essential skills work visa?

Had my medical and the only thing flagged was past mental health problems. I was told anyone who had ever had mental health issues had to get a report from their GP which would be considered by immigration.

I can't find information anywhere on what is deemed acceptable or unacceptable.

I'm due to start my job in a couple of weeks but am still in the UK as this is still being processed. Have a horrible feeling I will be rejected but can't find information anywhere!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi,
Unlikely you'll find a definitive answer. You'll have to comply with INZ's instructions and provide the necessary information but acceptance is at the discretion of the case officer while following process guidelines and they will probably seek approval of their decision by a manager or internal audit.
All you can do is wait for their decision and take it from there.
You also have the option of a medical waiver application where INZ consider whether your experience skills qualifications and you living and working in NZ outweighs the medical concerns.
Note: It is also the worst time of year for Immigration processing. They'll be on statutory 2 week office shutdown over Xmas/New Year and only back 6th Jan with possibly only emergency skeleton staff. It is kiwi summer holidays now.


----------

